# Am i an INTJ or an INTP ??



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm new to personality cafe , and i cant tell whether im an INTP or an INTJ .


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

Let me ask my fortune telling tea cup... No.


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

Well since you're questioning yourself, I'd say you're an INTP.


----------



## komm (Mar 1, 2015)

INTP or INTJ? Easy.


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

Pat73 said:


> Well since you're questioning yourself, I'd say you're an INTP.


Wow

That's the worst case of stereotyping I've saw in this forum...and I've saw a lot...

Is it suppose to be a joke ??


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok, but seriously...
Check this out: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html
I think you should try to answer those questions as many did before.
On the moment, there is no basis informations which could lead to your type. Nobody's diviner in here. I suppose.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

^
@Sangam swadik Fill out a questionnaire so we can help type you.


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

Saintsqc said:


> Wow
> 
> That's the worst case of stereotyping I've saw in this forum...and I've saw a lot...
> 
> Is it suppose to be a joke ??


Its kinda supposed to be a joke, but more like a dumb/sarcastic answer, because he is asking if he's an INTJ or an INTP, without giving us anything to work with to try and figure it out based on the facts he gave us.


----------



## Masvalaki (Nov 25, 2015)

Saintsqc said:


> Wow
> 
> That's the worst case of stereotyping I've saw in this forum...and I've saw a lot...
> 
> Is it suppose to be a joke ??


Well, as an INTP myself, I would think that was quite accurate. Not a joke and no stereotype IMO. INTPs always second-guess themselves, while INTJs are more assertive. (I'm still new at this, so don't throw rocks at me yet  )


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

INTJ's spend a lot of time second guessing themselves until they come to a conclusion.


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

Masvalaki said:


> Well, as an INTP myself, I would think that was quite accurate. Not a joke and no stereotype IMO. INTPs always second-guess themselves, while INTJs are more assertive. (I'm still new at this, so don't throw rocks at me yet  )


Introspection, self-doubting and second-guessing is not the proper of INTPs. Any type can do that. The proof, this section if fill with people second-guessing their type.


----------



## Yasminec19 (Sep 16, 2015)

Generally INTP's seem to be more approachable than the INTJ's, a little less intimidating
Easier for them to get in a relationship
they have that laid back vibe that intj's lack.

just my observations, if that helps


----------



## Masvalaki (Nov 25, 2015)

Saintsqc said:


> Introspection, self-doubting and second-guessing is not the proper of INTPs. Any type can do that. The proof, this section if fill with people second-guessing their type.


Sure, we are all humans in the end. But while second-guessing and doubting is basic nature for INTPs - so much so, that they never finish anything because of lack of confidence - and they always edit their posts, etc. I'm not proud of it, and it can be a bloody nuisance, but that's how it is. It helps in finding the very best solution, and an even better one after that. Why don't you tell us how you doubt yourself, so maybe we can compare? 

If you google "intp second-guess" and "intj second-guess", you will find two different forum-entries. The INTP one is from this forum. Read through the replies to see the difference to your self-doubting. I'm not sure I can post links here so soon.


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

Masvalaki said:


> Sure, we are all humans in the end. But while second-guessing and doubting is basic nature for INTPs - so much so, that they never finish anything because of lack of confidence - and they always edit their posts, etc. I'm not proud of it, and it can be a bloody nuisance, but that's how it is. It helps in finding the very best solution, and an even better one after that. Why don't you tell us how you doubt yourself, so maybe we can compare?
> 
> If you google "intp second-guess" and "intj second-guess", you will find two different forum-entries. The INTP one is from this forum. Read through the replies to see the difference to your self-doubting. I'm not sure I can post links here so soon.


Maybe INTPs second-guess more frequently, or second-guess more intensively, or second-guess for different reasons. But typing someone based on that is ridiculous.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Pat73 said:


> Well since you're questioning yourself, I'd say you're an INTP.





Masvalaki said:


> Well, as an INTP myself, I would think that was quite accurate. Not a joke and no stereotype IMO. INTPs always second-guess themselves, while INTJs are more assertive. (I'm still new at this, so don't throw rocks at me yet  )


INTJs are more assertive is the theory. Notice the "I'd say" rather than, "You are." Notice the "I would think" implying subjectivity. Also, "I'm still new." Spoken by an INTP. 

Notice the more emotional and assertive, "Wow ... That's the worst case", spoken by an INTJ.

This tells me one CAN tell something from a small amount of data even though it may rate 51 percent which ain't the best. The original post asked for a judgment without naming a request for minimum probability. The INTJ wants a stronger conclusion; the INTP is content to speculate.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Saintsqc said:


> Maybe INTPs second-guess more frequently, or second-guess more intensively, or second-guess for different reasons. But typing someone based on that is ridiculous.


I want to address the word, "ridiculous."

INTJs like specificity. Here what is ridiculous is uncertain without context. Getting an accurate typing is important depending on what one is doing with that conclusion. Offering something as possible is important if one is just doing a kick-start and life-and-death is not at stake. We don't know. 

It does help to know who is making the judgment: An INTP or an INTJ so we know what self-interest is involved given the uncertainty of the answer.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

thank you .


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

thank you .
Some facts about myself ;
1 I don't get along with people's ideas pretty much .
2 I don't like babies . 
3 I love to learn new things .
4 I do talk to people , who know me very closely , but I hate parties and weddings ..etc 
5 I love physics and maths very much !! especially Calculus and Limits ....
6 I like George carlin , not much but i agree on some topics .
7 I HATE dishonesty , hate governments .


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

And i dont like , talking too loud .


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Saintsqc said:


> Wow
> 
> That's the worst case of stereotyping I've saw in this forum...and I've saw a lot...
> 
> Is it suppose to be a joke ??


This isn't such a strange logic. Something typical of INTJ is that they know what they know and know what they don't know. Doubt is rare. And if they can't tell either way, they try to figure it out. (Te does this)

INTP's are much more relaxed with not being sure about something. It's part of their thinking process (Ne does this). It's also why they´re so good at figuring out all the little details of something. Ne just helps to come up with new ideas and questions.


So yes, my point of view is the same. He's more likely an INTP than an INTJ, simply because he's questioning himself.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Saintsqc said:


> Maybe INTPs second-guess more frequently, or second-guess more intensively, or second-guess for different reasons. But typing someone based on that is ridiculous.


He's not being typed based on that fact alone. He already got to the point where he threw out 14 of 16 possible types.

So it's just a last step. And considering typical type characteristics,.... this is not a ridiculous conclusion.

I'm trying to understand why you´re so focused only at this specific point and are ignoring the obvious, though perhaps not specifically mentioned, fact that he already narrowed it down to 2 types.


----------



## Masvalaki (Nov 25, 2015)

Sangam swadik said:


> thank you .
> Some facts about myself ;
> 1 I don't get along with people's ideas pretty much .
> 2 I don't like babies .
> ...


There is this site that has celebrities by type. google intp celebrities, get the first link. Then scroll all the way down, there is a specific test for intj vs. intp . HTH.

I don't think type is as clear-cut, that you can just list a few of your preferences. And we are really good at just being intp, so if you're our kind we recognize you - and a few posts already said you belong here. But we can't tell you much more than that. 

It's not just nature in your preferences. There is some learned to. Personally I like Carlin a lot, but do all intps? I don't know. I like parties, but I hate weddings. I do like to socialize now, but that's because I wanted to learn "socializing". I'm not so sure about my love for math - but maybe it's because math is associated with school in my mind. Etc.


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

Peter said:


> So yes, my point of view is the same. He's more likely an INTP than an INTJ, simply because he's questioning himself.


Lol

I feel like I’m getting trolled. Are you guys kidding me ??

‘’Duh, you are questionning yourself, you must be an INTP’’

Everyday, there is new threads posted by members wanted to get help because they are confused about their type. INTPs are just a part of these people. I’ve been confused and I’ve questionned myself about it for a while, and I’m not an INTP.



Peter said:


> He's not being typed based on that fact alone. He already got to the point where he threw out 14 of 16 possible types.
> 
> So it's just a last step. And considering typical type characteristics,.... this is not a ridiculous conclusion.
> 
> I'm trying to understand why you´re so focused only at this specific point and are ignoring the obvious, though perhaps not specifically mentioned, fact that he already narrowed it down to 2 types.


Cutting out 14 types isnt hard. Hell, you can cut out 8 types with one simple question ; ‘’ Are you an introvert or an extrovert ?’’ It’s normal to hesitate between 2-3 types. Especially between INTJ and INTP, since both are very similar on the surface. 

Differencing between 2 types isnt just the last step…this is the whole challenge. Getting down to 2-3 types is the first step, the easiest one. 

You guys should keep in mind that personnality typing isnt factual. Even the ‘’professional tests’’ lack validity and reliability. So if a professional test can’t be trusted to type someone correctly, you guys, are able to type someone based on little tiny details ?


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

Saintsqc said:


> Lol
> 
> I feel like I’m getting trolled. Are you guys kidding me ??
> 
> ...


They aren't saying he MUST be one, we're all open to the option of him being an INTJ and not an INTP, and the list of things he likes/doesn't like I believe would apply to both types. And notice we're all using phrases such as "I'd say" or "I believe" not "HE MUST BE". So calm down mate. Instead provide us some evidence proving/disproving us, not just disagreeing with everything just because there is a different option.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Saintsqc said:


> Lol
> 
> I feel like I’m getting trolled. Are you guys kidding me ??
> 
> ...


The only reason that INTJ and INTP seem similar is because the first 3 letters are the same. People don't understand the difference between J and P and thus give way too much importance to the first 3 letters. But the reality is that the difference between J and P is huge.

INTJ: Ni-Te-Fi-Se
INTP: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe

There are very few similarities between INTJ's and INTP's. Which means that what seems to be on the surface a small difference, can actually be a very telling sign.

You are not an INTP, you have questioned yourself for a while about your type,... but how did you reach the conclusion that you are an INTJ? Did you figure it out by yourself? Did you ask around for more information? Did you do nothing and just wait until it became clear?

The point is not just that he is questioning himself, but also (more so even) the way that he is trying to solve his problem.

There is much more information than what's visible just on the surface. The surface is that he's questioning himself, below the surface there is all the extra information. Like the way that he is trying to figure it out, the fact that he just entered and asked help, etc. An Ni dominant person like yourself should be aware of all those things.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Saintsqc said:


> Lol ... I feel like I’m getting trolled. Are you guys kidding me ??


INTPs are fond of Ne. It resembles trolling but is it?





> You guys should keep in mind that personnality typing isnt factual. Even the ‘’professional tests’’ lack validity and reliability. So if a professional test can’t be trusted to type someone correctly, you guys, are able to type someone based on little tiny details ?


I'm not ready to say it isn't factual. It's just complex. INTPs and INTJs are different in their attitude of thinking, but both are thinkers. An INTP is fond of Ne which is tentative; an INTJ is fond of Te which is accepted judgment. If we were objective, we could say tentativeness and acceptance are scaled. In reality personality tend to choose one or the other to be comfortable. Hence the split into type.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

I asked u guys , because , i took a test online , in two different websites , and i got INTP first time and INTJ the second time , 
there could be a personality type in between right ?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

They don't share any of the same functions

INTP'S Ti-Ne-Si-Fe

INTJ'S Ni-Te- Fi-Se 

If you have some idea about which functions you use or don't use that is a start.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Sangam swadik said:


> I asked u guys , because , i took a test online , in two different websites , and i got INTP first time and INTJ the second time ,
> there could be a personality type in between right ?


I don't trust the tests because how does one answer? What one does sometimes or most of the time and under what conditions? Anyone give a test example question to show what I mean?


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

Pat73 said:


> They aren't saying he MUST be one, we're all open to the option of him being an INTJ and not an INTP, and the list of things he likes/doesn't like I believe would apply to both types. And notice we're all using phrases such as "I'd say" or "I believe" not "HE MUST BE". So calm down mate. Instead provide us some evidence proving/disproving us, not just disagreeing with everything just because there is a different option.


I dont know what type OP is. I’m not arguing over that. He might be ESFP for all I know.

My point is : saying he is more likely an INTP because he is second-guessing/self-doubting (call it as you want) is ridiculous. 



Peter said:


> The point is not just that he is questioning himself, but also (more so even) the way that he is trying to solve his problem.
> 
> There is much more information than what's visible just on the surface. The surface is that he's questioning himself, below the surface there is all the extra information. Like the way that he is trying to figure it out, the fact that he just entered and asked help, etc. An Ni dominant person like yourself should be aware of all those things.


I challenge you to describe his strategy to solve his problem (aka typing himself). What is the way that he uses to figure it out ?

I’m impressed that you can know how he is questionning himself from a couple of his post.



BigApplePi said:


> I'm not ready to say it isn't factual. It's just complex.


I think typing is fun and quite intriguing. And I agree with you, it’s complex.

Then, if it’s complex, and if it’s impossible to design a questionnaire with an acceptable minimum of validity and reliability…how can you guys make assumptions on someone’s type, over the internet, on a tiny detail…wich is…OP is doubting. It appears to me like it’s quite a long shot. 

I think it’s possible to type someone after he talked about his preferences, how he perceived his surroundings and how he process informations. But saying ‘’he’s probably INTP, because he doubts….and INTJs are more assertive…urr durr’’ is intellectual lazyness. Everybody on the planet have their doubts. Maybe INTPs and INTJs have doubts for different reasons, or deal with doubts differently, or figure it out by different approaches. But you guys dont have any of these informations. You simply know that OP is doubting. From that premise (OP is doubting), pulling any conclusion have as much chances to be right than flipping a coin. And OP doesnt need you to flip a coin, he can do that by himself.



penny lane said:


> They don't share any of the same functions
> 
> INTP'S Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
> 
> ...


Voilà !

That’s a sound advice. That’s a good start.



BigApplePi said:


> I don't trust the tests because how does one answer? What one does sometimes or most of the time and under what conditions? Anyone give a test example question to show what I mean?


Oh, okay…you dont trust tests designed to get the informations you need to type someone…

But you think that ‘’ He’s probably an INTPs, because he has doubts’’ is perfectly logical.

Am I the only one who thinks it’s funny ???


----------



## Pat73 (Nov 23, 2015)

> Oh, okay…you dont trust tests designed to get the informations you need to type someone…
> 
> But you think that ‘’ He’s probably an INTPs, because he has doubts’’ is perfectly logical.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks it’s funny ???


No, I get exactly where you're coming from, we're all on the same page there just seems to be a lack of understanding of communication.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Saintsqc said:


> I think typing is fun and quite intriguing. And I agree with you, it’s complex. ...
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks it’s funny ???


I haven't verified all the responses, but you may be the only one who says that out loud. That's because you, as an INTJ, use Fi up front. (fun, intriguing, funny are feelings.) INTPs may find something funny also, but don't feel comfortable saying so. That is because their feelings are extroverted, Fe. INTPs Fi is not conscious or at least suppressed in favor of Ti.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

The cognitive functions may all be different but each one of us has them to a different degree. Some people are more "balanced" than others. Some people are clear cut types and score very high on particular functions. The type is just a guide. 

The functions that define one the most as far as I know are the first two. N or S, T or F. From there each is broken down in couples.

If you look at the test results you've got more closely, providing you've answered them honestly, truthfully and not with the intention to type as a particular type, because it's pretty easy to figure what the intent of the question is in regards to functions, then you may get a clearer picture. Once you are sure your NT functions are the strongest from the four, identify the order and the type of each one of them. The difference between an INTJ and INTP generally is

INTJ:
Introverted intuiting: Foreseeing implications, transformations, and likely effects 
Extraverted Thinking: Segmenting, organizing for efficiency, and systematizing 

INTP:
Introverted Thinking: Analyzing, categorizing, and evaluating according to principles 
Extraverted intuiting: Interpreting situations and relationships and pickup meanings and interconnections to other contexts 

Start from these functions and see where you fit the most. It shouldn't be that hard. One of these 4 may really click with you the most, so perhaps it's the dominant one.

If you are doubting your P and J, then you are most likely a J. It's extremely easy to distinguish between a P and a J type in real life. Look at others, most are Js or at least the majority and that's for a reason. Are you annoyed if someone messes up with your stuff after you spent so much time at it? Then you are a J. How does your wardrobe look like? If it's neat, you are most likely a J. Look at your computer screen? Is it thoughtfully arranged or do you slap icons all over the place? If the latter, you're most likely a P. How many internet explorers do you have opened on your screen right now?....A J person even does that neatly, one or two the most. I've got about 10 opened at any given time I use my computer....so you get the idea...
If you were in college, were you obsessed about knowing about the type of subjects in second semester when the first has barely started? If yes, you are a J. 
Js are long term planners and a lot of them will plan to the last detail a P would never think about. Planning for a J is a way of existing and they take pleasure at laying out plans and achieving them. 
E.g a very J person has already planned Christmas to a "T" despite that there's a whole month left. J people love that stuff. A P person dreads it. That's talking about it in general.


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> I haven't verified all the responses, but you may be the only one who says that out loud. That's because you, as an INTJ, use Fi up front. (fun, intriguing, funny are feelings.) INTPs may find something funny also, but don't feel comfortable saying so. That is because their feelings are extroverted, Fe. INTPs Fi is not conscious or at least suppressed in favor of Ti.


What's your point ?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Saintsqc said:


> What's your point ?


Good point. I almost forgot what my point was. My point is as a Ti person, I'm fascinated by INTP/ INTJ differences. What I was doing was trying more verification of those differences. So far you have not objected to what I said. That is another verification because I tend to trust INTJs critiques ... that is, unless I disagree with them ... and you are INTJ.


----------



## Masvalaki (Nov 25, 2015)

Saintsqc said:


> But you think that ‘’ He’s probably an INTPs, because he has doubts’’ is perfectly logical.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks it’s funny ???


Probably, yes. Please do explain it to us why this is funny, and why this is not logical. Pretend we are the lazy ass students who don't want to think, and explain it to us where we are mistaken. 

You keep pestering us for evidence, and you provide none to prove us wrong. That's just not good form in my book. We would accept it easily, if it was valid, because we want the truth. But simply calling us lazy and trolls will not make us change our minds.

Another answer may help you here. Why would it be such a big issue, if you were re-typed as an intp? I'm not saying you would, because we all can see strong signs of J, but that's not my question. Think about it. Why would you hate being one of us?


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Sangam swadik said:


> I'm new to personality cafe , and i cant tell whether im an INTP or an INTJ .


Consider filling a questionnaire in which you give info about yourself.
I'll do a very quick analysis, but I strongly advise you fill one (they are found in the sticky section of this thread).

What is more important to you:
Having inner logical consistency in your life while exploring an infinite amount of possibilities?
Or having a vision which you then set out to fulfill?


----------



## Saintsqc (Apr 15, 2015)

Masvalaki said:


> Probably, yes. Please do explain it to us why this is funny, and why this is not logical. Pretend we are the lazy ass students who don't want to think, and explain it to us where we are mistaken.
> 
> You keep pestering us for evidence, and you provide none to prove us wrong. That's just not good form in my book. We would accept it easily, if it was valid, because we want the truth. But simply calling us lazy and trolls will not make us change our minds.
> 
> Another answer may help you here. Why would it be such a big issue, if you were re-typed as an intp? I'm not saying you would, because we all can see strong signs of J, but that's not my question. Think about it. Why would you hate being one of us?


I got nothing against INTP and I wouldnt mind being typed as such. 

Look, here is what I think is funny :

There is questionnaire designed to type someone. It uses many questions to assess different point of a personnality (ie : E/I, N/S, T/F, J/P). These tests, even those designed by "MBTI specialist", fail to meet minimum validity and reliability when tested in scientific settings. I'm too lazy to list out scientific articles, but just make a quick google research with "MBTI" and "validity" or "reliability" and you'll find a lot of things to read. 

Peter (the member involved in this argument) dont trust them. And he's right to do so. Personnality tests are unreliable. 

However, according to a few of you, typing someone solely on the fact that he is doubting, is perfectly fine and logical. Dont you see the hole in this logic ? 

Put it briefly :
Personnality tests that use a lot of question to assess a personnality type fail to type OP ;
But, a hint of self-doubting would be enough to type someone.

In other words :
100 questions fail to get you the right answer ;
But 1 question is enough to get you the right answer (are you self-doubting ? Yes ? Then, you're probably an INTP).


I dont know how to put it in other words to make it understandable. 


The differences between INTP and INTJ are deep. Thinking you can type someone who's confused between these 2 types because he is self-doubting....is wrong. I mean, you can't make the difference between INTP/INTJ because OP has shown hint of self-doubting.


----------



## Masvalaki (Nov 25, 2015)

Saintsqc said:


> I got nothing against INTP and I wouldnt mind being typed as such.
> 
> Look, here is what I think is funny :
> 
> ...


Thank you for your patience. I'm sure there is a great insight somewhere here. But for now, let me tell you how my mind works. As you know, this is not to criticize you or me. Our minds work differently. The end result should be the same - the correct answer. And it is, actually, but you don't see it yet. 

This is my thinking below. Others can chime in with their version. 

We don't know much about Peter. We don't know why he asked what he asked. We don't know if he trusts personality tests. We don't know if he has taken one, or more, or any at all. We just don't know this because he hasn't told us, and none of us can mind-read. We only know that one of his early posts is: _Am I intp or intj?_ What does this tell us?

1. It tells us he knows something about MBTI and type. 

2. He somehow got to the conclusion that he is either intp or intj. 

3. He is new to the forum. 

From point 2 we deduct that he is doubting himself. Doubting is more INTP than INTJ. That's it. That's what we know. That's what we tell him then. With different words, and not so elaborate as this post, but that's what's behind it. Finished, concluded, done. 


Because we do not know anything else. We do not know how he got to the conclusion that he is one of these 2 types. Maybe your scenario is true. But there are infinite other scenarios. A friend could have told him. He could just be guessing. He could have come to the conclusion via a whole different way that you or I could know about. Etc. So what we don't know, we can not use as a base for our conclusions. 

And, of course, as we repeat all the time: it's not a definite conclusion. Never does this mean a definite typing. It doesn't mean we typed him. We gave him a nudge in the right direction, but it's up to him to find out what he is. Or he has to provide more info to be helped.

PS. And to make the circle go round, it was a funny response. Not dumb funny, but sarcastic funny.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

Double post


----------

